# Coconut Fibers For Breeding



## Fat Belly (Dec 14, 2010)

I've read on here an in some books that red bellies like to lay their eggs on coconut fibers(the hair like strands on the shell) is this true?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't really bother. If their conditions are met they will lay eggs on gravel or sand gladly. With that said if you are trying to breed them some coconut or peat in the water wouldn't hurt.


----------

